# pumpkin seed flask



## colorpro (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, I found this flask in an old barn, looks really old it fits with the characteristics of the old bottles, but in surprisingly great shape. no stains, it looks like it stayed in this barn for a long time. it's embossed with merry christmas and happy new year , also has embossong on the sides...it does not have a seam line all the way to the lip, which from research tells me it's older. it's clear, and has no stains, I don't know where it was made and wonder what it's value would be?


----------



## phil44 (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a give away bottle. Merchants would buy these to give to thier customers at Christmas. Your's probably had liquor in it. Just enough to get Daddy home on Xmas night after buying Momma her gift. The form of the bottle itself is called a pumpkin seed because of it's shape.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 12, 2008)

sell or trade i like it
 i have a "here's to you long life and prosperity"


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice flask, not uncommon.  You can't beat the price, as you found it.  Have seen them at bottle shows for less than $10.  Cool find though.  Are you a bottle collector?


 PD


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 12, 2008)

i just had to comment being a flask collector, i like it! i had never seen or heard of one till now, it a very nice find!


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 12, 2008)

HERES A SURFACE FIND I FOUND A COUPLE YEARS AGO....


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 12, 2008)

*OOPS THE PIC*

SORRY


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 12, 2008)

*nice little bottle*

Nice One. Our son found the pumpkin seed flask and I've seen them go higher than $10.00 on ebay and at shows. Both very cool little bottles


----------



## glass man (Nov 12, 2008)

*RE: OOPS THE PIC*

DANG,COLORPRO AND DANSALATA! NOW I KNOW WHAT YALL CAN GIVE ME FOR CHRISTMAS![] NICE ,VERY NICE!!!! JAMIE


----------



## colorpro (Nov 24, 2008)

*RE: OOPS THE PIC*

Hey!! I am so sorry I didn't answer these responses. for some reason I didn't think it posted properly and I never saw the post or responses!!  I have always love bottles and glass  but never found any worth much or too damaged /dirty...so I thought (excuse the writing as my comma button isn't working) I now cringe to think of all the good stuff I had in the past and was unknowledgeable about!! I just recently took up yard sales this summer and got so much good stuff (that flask included) that it has awakened the collectors bug in me!! I have had better luck finding items of value that aren't bottles but I always check out every bottle I see!!  I have a metal detector I bought and have not gone out as much as I'd like...I think I need some company!! I don't know how to go about digging without getting in trouble (and who can afford that??)  If anyone is in the capital region of ny and wouldn't mind a newbee digger I'm your gal!!  By the way do you dig in the cold??  Thanks for the responses again...As of yet I am still enjoying this flask a lot I have it with other old glassware I've collected and look at it every day!!
 I love looking at this site and learning about others bottles...I just got an old bottle book today in the mail which I promptly looked through (American Bottles by Ketchum). Ok  long winded post  but I felt I should say hello and respond! Thanks!


----------



## kastoo (Nov 24, 2008)

oh yes, that would do quite nicely in my flask collection, 1st pumpkin I've seen here embossed.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to this bottle forum, Melanie!


----------



## colorpro (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks for the hello...I hope to become a good member here!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 24, 2008)

WELCOME MELANIE,
 I LEARNED SOMETHING NEW WITH OUR FLASK...
 I REALLY LIKE IT ALSO....
 HOPE YOU ENJOY IT HERE....
 IS THIS YOUR FIRST BOTTLE?
 star* []


----------



## colorpro (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Stardust...I guess you have the same flask...is it clean also? I got lucky as this was never in the dirt..is it the same for yours? can you post a pic?  I know people say these are common...but I only ever saw one other picture of one ..and it wasn't as clean...I would love to see yours just because I am curious... and I wonder if there is a particular way they were made for a particular place.. or if just mass produced somewhere and sent out..I still don't know if it's native to this region or commonplace to wherever because of production..any info you have would be great!  thanks..M


----------



## glass man (Nov 25, 2008)

HEY COLORPRO,IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR DIGGING PARTNERS,LOOK AT THE VERY BOTTOM OF THIS SITE UNDER DIGGING PARTNERS! GOOD TO HAVE YOU HERE! JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2008)

I just paid 26 bucks on ebay for the exact same flask.. had to have it!!


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 30, 2008)

Embossed Pumpkinseed flasks along with Coffins and Dandies are very popular here in the West. Examples from bars and saloons are very popular and bring good prices on ebay. Unless the flask is from a Sacramento concern which don't seem to be all that popular for some reason.  I used to pick up local Western flasks at bottle shows for anywhere between $20 - $50 fifteen to twenty years ago. In the post-ebay market local Western flasks go for many times those prices making it difficult for anyone without deep pockets (my own pockets are notoriously shallow[8D]) to begin collecting.


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 1, 2008)

My wife collects Christmas and Santa Claus bottles and we have that pumpkin seed flask and several similar ones.   They usually sell at $20. - $40. on ebay, more if they have a town embossed.


----------

